# George Ellison Ltd, Birmingham, England:



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

I’m supposed to be retired but that doesn’t stop me getting interested in jobs like this. I got a call I’ve sent you some pictures of a board we’ve been asked to “do something with it”. It seems the insurance company aren’t happy with the board.

Even the manufactures aren’t sure how old it is, I estimate early 1930’s. Their advice was “rip it out”, they then tried to sell me their new style switchgear. I’m planning on keeping the back section and replacing the OCB’s with ABB MCCB’s.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Rip it out because of it's long history of costing the insurance company money? How many fires has it started? How many people have been hurt?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

mmm...I can smell that from here.

I like it.

Repaint, polish all of the brass and copper and call it nouveau art (steampunk).

Coolest draw-outs I've ever seen!

What does this feed? Ratings?

Can you get a picture of the label above the large unit?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Tony S said:


> Even the manufactures aren’t sure how old it is, I estimate early 1930’s.


Just a guess .... Plant # 06 Aug/29/1928


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

cuba_pete said:


> mmm...I can smell that from here.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...


Given a couple of days and numerous barrels of B44 transformer oil I could get the panel as good as new.

The only problem with the circuit breakers don’t meet current UK legislation. The busbars and metering CT’s are more than a match for any modern junk.

The only reason my friends company got involved with it is some wet behind the ears fool didn’t know what they were looking at.





emtnut said:


> Just a guess .... Plant # 06 Aug/29/1928


That would tie in with my research on the gear. The traffolite label isn’t from that date but if at some time the plant had been under the umbrella of British Steel it would have an asset number assigned. That looks very similar to the numbering system on our site.

I never put two and two together………………. I blame it on age.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry I forgot the OCB ratings. Out going is a mixture of 400A and 600A, incoming 1600A @ 433V.

This is the next generation of Geo Ellison board, it’s what I was brought up with as an apprentice.










Next they went to ACB’s, I know these inside out.


----------

